
AlphaZero vs. Stockfish 8 - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFtY7gNRVRI
======
pie_hacker
I think it should be noted that Stockfish and AlphaZero were running on vastly
different hardware during this match. I wonder which engine would win in a
more typical fair match (in my opinion, the match they ran was unfair). It's a
shame that AlphaZero is proprietary, and as such, there is no way to find out.

